# My first fattie! Qview



## boiseque (Mar 21, 2010)

Well after seeing the fatties I couldnt resist giving this a try, so last night I went ahead and did it.  Made the stuffing with some bell peppers, garlic, onions, a little jalapeno and some button mushrooms.  My fiancee helped me get it done since we started late and didnt want to be up all night.  It came out really really good, so tasty!  I will definitely be doing more of these.  Here is a little qview for you guys, thanks for looking!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Cooking the stuffing...

Bacon weave..

And the finished product after 2 hours of TBS and some time under the broiler to crisp up the bacon..


It was one of the tastiest things I think I have ever made, thanks to this wonderful forum and the great people on here!!  Thanks!


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

OK, now I feel really stupid here, but............what do you have wrapped in that bacon?...besides the mix in the first photo.
It's already making me drool like a crazy.


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

Nevermind, I did a lil' search and found out....wish I'd of done that first. Oh well.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats on your first fattie, looks like you did a great job!


----------



## boiseque (Mar 21, 2010)

Violator-  Fatties a sausage and any number of fillings rolled up.  But I am sure you search already told ya that.  The instructions you find on this forum lead to the wonderous concoction above.  Its definitely something to try.  Its fairly easy and doesnt take long and the rewards are well worth it!  Give it a try and post some Qview when ya do!  Im sure it will come out awesome!
Fire it up-  Thanks for the compliments, I couldnt have done it with out the info on this amazing board and the tons of information on it.


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

Dude, I've ALREADY decided that this WILL be done next weekend. My Sons are gonna LOVE it!!!
Thanx a heap.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 21, 2010)

That looked good, I'm gonna do my first one sometime this week, if weather permits.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 21, 2010)

Gotta love those fatty's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## boiseque (Mar 21, 2010)

Violator-  Your boys will defintiely lov it, and so will you.  Just follow the steps outlined in some of the stickys and you will do just as good if not better than I have done.  Dont forget the Qview when ya do it!

northern greenhorn-  Thanks for the points and like I told Violator above, just follw the steps in the stickys and you will do just as good or better than me as well, and dont forget the Qview either.  I cant wait to see what you guys come up with.  I will pray for good weather for you quing as well!

rbranstner-  I couldnt agree more!  I am hooked now.  Thanks for looking!

I have my second weekend smoke in right now, a nice looking chuckie and 2.5 hours in its lloking dang good!  Qview will follow, when time permits.  Thanks again for looking guys and have a great rest of your weekend!


----------



## rdknb (Mar 22, 2010)

nice bacon weave, well done


----------



## guvna (Mar 22, 2010)

nice work! < reminiscing my first fattie >


----------



## boiseque (Mar 22, 2010)

RdKnB- Thanks, I cant take credit for it though, that was my fiancees doings.  I thought she did excellent, she will like that she was complimented on it though.  So thankyou!

Guvna-  Thanks very much, I am sure this is going to be something we will look back on in the future, and drool, like you are.  Nice bike in the avatar too BTW!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks Awesome Man! Great Job


----------



## boiseque (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks very much Steve.  (Raises beer mug to Steve <clink!> Cheers!)


----------



## treegje (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow excellent job


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes boise the fattie is one of those great things that the smoking gods gave to us. Now it's nice to have another surfer in the group here. Now we have another surfer and a skater too. But one question is there much surf in boise.??? Now is that like Boise, Fla?? Boise, Calf???


----------



## boiseque (Mar 23, 2010)

treegje-  Thanks very much!

mballi3011- I surf and skate, spents lots of years doing both.  I actually live in Boise Idaho, so no there isnt much surf here. LoL!  I have recently gotten back into whitewater kayaking and found I can get my surf fix that way just a bit different than on a board.  I am going to try some downriver standup paddle boarding this year on some class 1 and 2, maybe up to 3, whitewater.  That should be fun, although I bet I am going to be swimming alot!  My avatar pic was from a vacaction to Virginia to see my folks at Va beach.  I grew up surfing there.


----------

